# Chocolate



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many of you keep chocolate Bettas mine is a Delta tail.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

I HAD one. She was a female VT.  Very, very pretty. I love chocolates.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah espically there light brown fins and dark blue body.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Her body was more brownish with blue iridescence and had orange-ish fins. I am trying to find a chocolate male as well, but they're not easy. I think it's my favorite coloration type.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you guys have pics to share??


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, but its not so clear... I didn't have a chance to get a good pic before I lost her (the cat drank most of the water from her tank, and when I refilled it, I think the sudden shock killed her). :'( I'm still upset.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant post links on this laptop but my Petco always has 5 or 10 chocolate Betta so many fin types and colors even king chocolate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Carter my chocolate Betta got me into fish i named him after the Magma Cartre because of his fins.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He has dark blue scales on brown.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

dont have one yet, but it's a color i always want when looking at aquabid. maybe someday petco will have one. I love them!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah they are an uncommon color but remember when breeding yellow+chocolate is better then chocolate+chocolate.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Black+yellow= Chocolate also, right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No it equals higher quality yellow and chocolate but very close on it.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I think Fishie is considered chocolate. He is a HM Rosetail and has an iridescent blue body and brown, almost see-through fins with black edges. He's in my avi and also there's more pictures in the album I created for him. I found him at Petco and when I checked out at the register, the guy who was ringing me up was like, "WOW! I've never seen one like this before!"


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I do believe this one boy I had a while back would be considered a Chocolate....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine if from petco.


----------

